# Elinchrom skyport transmitter & 508 EX flash



## RubyGloom (Dec 13, 2011)

Is there anyway I can get my elinchrom skyport to trigger my 580EX wirelessly? and if so how? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't get the impression that you can judging by what I've read. But I've had zero experience with them, so I very well could be wrong. 

However, it looks like the device was specifically designed to adjust Elinchrom strobes. Someone else might be able to indicate otherwise.


----------



## RubyGloom (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok, thank you! I didn't think I could but I thought I should look into it anyways. Do you know of any good transmitters that I can use for both?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 13, 2011)

You want onee of these
Hot Shoe to PC Sync Adapter for External Strobes - Gadget Infinity


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 13, 2011)

No, I'm pretty sure that you could use them to trigger a 580EX (or any other flash).  

Looking into it, I think it depends which model of Skyports you have.  There seems to be some that are only compatible with the Elinchrom strobes, but the 'universal' EL skyport set has a socket, so all you need to do, is connect it to the flash with the right cable.  Elinchrom EL-Skyport Universal Radio Slave Set EL 19360 B&H

I think the 580EX has a PC sync socket.  So all you need to do, is connect a cord from the Skyport receiver to the flash.  PC connections aren't known for being reliable, so some people use adapters like this FlashZebra.com: Flash Hotshoe Adapters that have miniphone jack terminals.  
You could even swap out the foot of your flash for a built-in jack. FlashZebra.com: Canon 580EX Replacement Foot Assembly with Installed Mini Jack Sync Port (Item #0023)


----------



## gsgary (Dec 13, 2011)

580EX does not have a pc sinc socket you need the adaptor i borrowed my friends until i got these
Seculine Twin Link


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 13, 2011)

The new 580EX *II*, does have a PC socket, the older version does not.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 13, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> The new 580EX *II*, does have a PC socket, the older version does not.



He said 580EX  not version 2


----------



## RubyGloom (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the info!!


----------

